# Slow wifi connection speed

## LucaSpiller

I have a BCM4306 b/g (rev 3) wireless PCI card, running on an 64bit system (see sig for details) with kernel 2.6.27-r8 (hitchhiker sources). I am using the built in b43 driver with wpa_supplicant and wireless connections work fine, however by default they are very slow. Running iwconfig lists the bit rate at 2mb/s, even when the signal is perfect. At the moment the quality is 99/100, and the signal is -24dbm and the noise -57dbm (the router is right next to the computer), however, it still by default connects at 2mbit/s. When this is the case I struggle to get throughput of more than 300kb/s.

However, I can manually increase this by running the following:

```
iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
```

With this I get a maximum throughput of about 1mb/s, this is between two computers on the wireless network, so probably about right.

The issue happens over multiple routers, but doesn't happen on the same machine under Windows so must be a configuration error. I have tried rebooting everything, however it still persists. I am in the process of upgrading to 2.6.28 to see if that helps. It definitely isn't a wireless issue as the router and computer are right next to each other at the moment, and all other wireless networks are running on channels 6 (about 7 neighbours   :Razz:  ) and 11 (my other router).

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"ccdsc34"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:.. blah blah ..:19   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:704D-.. blah blah ..-B8DA [3]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=99/100  Signal level:-24 dBm  Noise level=-59 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"ccdsc34"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:.. blah blah ..:19   

          Bit Rate=2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:FE5D-.. blah blah ..-B2F3 [3]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=102/100  Signal level:-21 dBm  Noise level=-64 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="ccdsc34"

   psk=e34b30...blah blah...25377

}

```

```
modules=("wpa_supplicant")

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

Edit: Upgrading to 2.6.28 didn't help.   :Mad: 

----------

